# Let's See Those DOUBLE DILUTES



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's see everyone's double dilute horses! I have a real soft spot for them. We now have four "pink ladies" and I would love to have more as time goes by. Here our our precious pinkies:

*Erica's Double Dipped*, a perlino BTU mare who I think is pretty much our MVP of mares having foaled some my favorite foals including two gorgeous buckskin fillies and a perfect perlino filly:







*Erica's **Sweet as Sugar*, a perlino BTU mare who is a paternal sister to Double above and sibling to many National Champions and Halter HOF horses. Currently heavily in foal (to Destiny):






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*, a perlino Buckeroo mare who is sibling to many National Champions and Halter HOF horses. She is a maternal sister to Double. Bomb Shell is currently heavily in foal (to DunIT) with her first baby:






And our newest, my sweet love, *Whinny For Me's Divine Destiny* (Double x Destiny). I am cah-razy over Divine:






What about your horses? Let's see your wonderful double dilutes!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 14, 2011)

We only have one double dilute as of right now but I think he is pretty special!

Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo A/R perlino--please excuse how dirty he is, you know white horses, the second you turn them out to play they roll in the muddiest, dirtiest spot they can find LOL!!!


----------



## little lady (Mar 14, 2011)

Currently don't have any but love the double dilutes! Beautiful horses posted so far.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my little Perlino girl, Misty Ridges Days of Thunder aka Willow



She'll be 2 in May. She's by Little King's BT Buck Bandito and out of Little King's Wild Thunder










Here she is as a baby...(ignore the line I drew at her shoulder...



)


----------



## Leeana (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is mine, BT Double Take GCF, sired by a BTU/Buck Echo bred stallion I owned and showed a few years back and out of my AMHR/ASPC Wa-Full Benihana daughter...he is something else...I wish I could get some good pictures of him right now but he is mud covered and shedding - looks pretty aweful - but he looks so good under all that...im dieing to clip him in a few weeks....

"Taker"....he is about 34". He is such a sweety, he is kind of stuck with me (in a good way!)





Yearling - First Show...






Late summer '10


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful double dilutes, everyone!!! I love the color. We had one of our perlino mares, Sweetie, slip a perlino filly last season. She's bred back the same way and... well, I have my fingers crossed we'll have better luck this time around


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 14, 2011)

you know I gotta share our sweet little _Spice_

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed our 2008 Perlino mare

She was top 10 (7th) in 2 yr old futurity at 2010 Nationals

Champion AMHR All Star 2010 solid color mare under and 8th in Model mare






2009






2010

Now she has an arranged date



with our new Palomino Buckeroo Son _Buzz_ for her first 2012 foal


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 14, 2011)

Sky Eye Espresso Elite (elliot) - Perlino


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 14, 2011)

CC is a smokey creme mare....due to foal any time!!! Sire of the foal is my tiny 27.5" buckskin pinto.






Next is my home bred cremello colt. Tiny lil fella. 23" @ a yearling. Out of my palo pinto stallion and palo pinto mare.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 14, 2011)

I just love that Elliot! And Spice too. A few of my forum favorites.





All I've ever wanted is a double dilute, funny it's the one color I haven't got yet. Emphasis yet. Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

Swooooooooooooooooooooning! Lovely horses, all of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2011)

Such pretty pinkies


----------



## CookieGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Always had a soft spot for the double dilutes. One day, I hope to have one of my own!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are 2 of mine.....

 

Booker's Snow King of Dixie, Cremello, 31 3/4"

ASPC / AMHR /AMHA 






Booker's Lightning Bug of Dixie, Cremello, 36"

ASPC / AMHR


----------



## walkermini (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, such gorgeous horses!!! Here is my cremello Buckeroo son, LK Beetle Buckeroo. he just turned three this year. He is a full brother to National champion LK Psyched Up Buck.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know where Jules is!!!!????!!!!

I'm going to take the liberty of posting a couple of pics for her (ok, I may be a bit biased



) but I think she has some STUNNERS in the double dilute world!

Spirit, 31" perlino stallion, lab tested AA, EE, nn. Produces beautiful buckskin and perlino foals.











And Lily (Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Two) a perlino Blue Boy and BTU granddaughter (baby picture obviously):






I just love double dilutes and what they can do for variety in a breeding program!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 16, 2011)

love_casper said:


> I just love that Elliot! And Spice too. A few of my forum favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your compliment!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 16, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I don't know where Jules is!!!!????!!!!
> 
> I'm going to take the liberty of posting a couple of pics for her (ok, I may be a bit biased
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting them Parm!

I was at home with a sick kid yesterday and didn't get on LB much.

These are my 2 lovely perlinos! And I have several palomino and buckskin mares bred to Spirit for this spring, so hopefully will have some double dilute foals coming!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

They're all so easy on the eyes -- I'd be thrilled to see any of them here in my paddocks


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, so here are my two double dilute girls (I haven't tested, so not sure which they are, but I think Bonny is smokey cream and Dolly probably cremello):

Bonny (Squires Montana Blizzard by George):






pic is a couple years old, this summer I'm going to try to update my pics

And, miss chubbo, Dolly:






she's a coming 2 year old now, so definitely time for new good pics.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 16, 2011)

_Well here's our 2008 - 30.00" son of (2) Time National Top Ten Champion "Marystown Mercedes" _

_ _

_ "Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury"_

_ _


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2011)

love_casper said:


> I just love that Elliot! And Spice too. A few of my forum favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much from me too


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous double dilutes, I have to say though that Spice and Spirit are my favorites, care to send them here?



I have four, one cremello, two perlinos and one smokey cream.

Little Kings Buck O, is my cremello Buckeroo son (excuse the photo)






JoCo's Dreamers Lady Buckeroo, is my perlino Buckeroo grandaughter






Running Creeks Champaign Ice, is my smokey cream Double Destiny grandaughter (she is also homozygous black)






And the newest is HMM Buck O Blessing, my perlino filly, also a Buckeroo grandaughter


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2011)

Such beautiful horses all around


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much High Meadows to put our Spice in the same sentence as Spirit he is such a favorite of mine

I love Buck O and his new DD daughter is beautiful





Beautiful double D's everyone


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2011)

I got a new little pinkie this morning! Another double dilute triple Buckeroo bred filly was born here around 3am this morning!!!

*Whinny For Me's Designer Destiny*, pictured at 14hrs old.


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are two of mine 



Sami's Klasic Kream 28.25"





and My Dream horse... 



 Westwind LKB Buckeroo Dream Chimera 33"





















Kinda fond of her 











Joy


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Eagles Ring Farm



And Joy, is your second mare by L.K LKB Buckeroo Dream by chance? If so, she is a half sister to my own mare whom I posted a near the top of this page; JoCo's Dreamers Lady Buckeroo.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 27, 2011)

LRMiniatureShetlands said:


> Booker's Lightning Bug of Dixie, Cremello, 36"
> 
> ASPC / AMHR


Beautiful boy





My white winner is a Perlino Gelding named Nitro















With a National Top Ten in Colour


----------



## frostedpineminis (Mar 29, 2011)

my boy is a beautiful perlino!!!


----------



## Getitia (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a photo of Vanilla - she is a 34 inch aspc/amhr mare whose sire is Rhapsody's Reign Man - Vanilla finally had her very first foal a couple of weeks ago - a very tiny perlino filly (19 1/2 inches tall). Hopefully the weather will warm up a bit and I will be able to take a few photos of her


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Getitia said:


> Here is a photo of Vanilla - she is a 34 inch aspc/amhr mare whose sire is Rhapsody's Reign Man - Vanilla finally had her very first foal a couple of weeks ago - a very tiny perlino filly (19 1/2 inches tall). Hopefully the weather will warm up a bit and I will be able to take a few photos of her


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Getitia said:


> Here is a photo of Vanilla - she is a 34 inch aspc/amhr mare whose sire is Rhapsody's Reign Man - Vanilla finally had her very first foal a couple of weeks ago - a very tiny perlino filly (19 1/2 inches tall). Hopefully the weather will warm up a bit and I will be able to take a few photos of her



She is Just beautiful Getitia


----------



## Little Hooves (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't own any double dilutes yet, but I think everyone who has shared has such LOVELY specimens



I am hopeful that I may have a double dilute in the making for 2011. I guess I'll find out soon enough! My buckskin mare is in foal to my buckskin stallion and should foal this month! Keep them coming everyone - I love to look!


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2011)

Getitia, I *love* your mare



:wub


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2011)

Guess what?!?!? I'm three for three when it comes to double dilute Buckeroo fillies this year. Bomb Shell (x DunIT) gave us our third and final foal of the season and she matches the others, save for the pinto spots they sport!!! I love double dilutes and need to pinch myself I think!!! This is *Whinny For Me's Delightfully Dun*, pictured at 5hrs old:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I have one! Samis Sooshi Kid! his first foal for me should be here within the next month! I can't wait to see it!






ETA He is only a yearling in that picture! I hope if I can get him healthy I'll have updated pics of him this summer!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 6, 2011)

Getitia said:


> Here is a photo of Vanilla - she is a 34 inch aspc/amhr mare whose sire is Rhapsody's Reign Man - Vanilla finally had her very first foal a couple of weeks ago - a very tiny perlino filly (19 1/2 inches tall). Hopefully the weather will warm up a bit and I will be able to take a few photos of her


Who doesn't LOVE your breeding program??



:wub


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is our newest double dilute. She is a perlino filly out of Arions Maple Hollows Destiny, our daughter of Alvadars Double Destiny, and sired by COH Echo Express, our son of Little Kings Buck Echo! We love this little girl and she loves to show off and is very sweet!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Here is our newest double dilute. She is a perlino filly out of Arions Maple Hollows Destiny, our daughter of Alvadars Double Destiny, and sired by COH Echo Express, our son of Little Kings Buck Echo! We love this little girl and she loves to show off and is very sweet!






:wub



What a kissable face



:wub


----------



## Margaret (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree... that filly's face is kissable!

Here is my double dilute 27 1/2" Stallion named Jubilee.

(I hope cream plus champagne counts)


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

Very beautiful horses!

I just have one, a perlino mare, Oak Grove Legends Marina. She has been bred to my silver buckskin appy for 2012, so maybe a double dilute appy foal next year


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2011)

Such beautiful double dilutes. We used to call our three double dilute mares our "pink ladies" but now that they each have current year matching fillies, we've been calling them our "White Party"


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> Such beautiful double dilutes. We used to call our three double dilute mares our "pink ladies" but now that they each have current year matching fillies, we've been calling them our "White Party"


You could keep the Ps and call them the "Pink Pony Party".


----------

